# Multiplicador de 4 bits



## xManuelx (Mar 16, 2008)

he diseñado un mulitiplicador x1 y x2 en bcd natural me dan todos los resultados menos 8x2 y 9x2 asumo que es por es acarreo pero no entiendo como hacer para obtener dicho resultado, quisiera saber como conectar dichos acarreos


----------



## xManuelx (Mar 16, 2008)

el selector del primer circuito (demultiplexor) es para multiplicar x1 o x2


----------

